# TEXAS; Austin County Fair Wine Competition Bellville TX Oct. 11, 2014



## WeimarWine (Oct 1, 2014)

All of you Texas wine makers take note that the Austin County Fair in Bellville TX is holding an Amateur Wine Making Competition on October 11, 2014 at the Austin County Fairgrounds. Your wines may be entered between 2:00 pm and 3:00 pm on October 11, 2014. Judging begins at 3:30 pm and awards will be given immediately following. The competition rules and entry form are available at the Austin County Fair website below, filed under Information/Downloads and 2014 Wine Contest entry form.

Even if you do not wish to enter the competition, come on out and enjoy sampling the different wines that are entered. The wine makers are usually available and are quite candid in answering your wine making questions.

It is always an enjoyable time.

WeimarWine

Mike



austincountyfair.com

http://austin.agrilife.org/event-austin-county-wine/show/


----------



## WeimarWine (Oct 1, 2014)

http://austincountyfair.com

Bad link, try this one for Austin County Fair

WeimarWine

Mike


----------

